# what do i use for a cocker spaniel?!



## hannahbarnesx (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi!
I am planning on getting a cocker spaniel pup and just want to know what would be best to walk them with?
Should I use a collar, harness, a halti or just get all of them? and also what makes and styles are best?
Thanks for replies !


----------



## GermanShepardOwner (Aug 20, 2012)

How exciting!  

To start of with its best to just use a collar and lead IMO. This way you can work on loose lead training and then after time if you feel nothing is working and the dog is too strong you can look in to other methods such as headcollars and harnesses etc. 

Good luck!!!


----------



## ElvieMogs (Mar 22, 2012)

We use a Kumfi harness for our cocker pup. He doesn't pull particularly and is pretty good at loose lead walking. He is only 4 1/2 months old though and does get distracted at times & we just don't want to pull on his neck at all. He has a flat collar too which we mainly use for off lead walks


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

hannahbarnesx said:


> Hi!
> I am planning on getting a cocker spaniel pup and just want to know what would be best to walk them with?
> Should I use a collar, harness, a halti or just get all of them? and also what makes and styles are best?
> Thanks for replies !


I would just get a normal small light collar and lead inititally. Even before they can actually go out for walks outside, I usually get them used to the collar and introduce the lead and practive on lead walking in the garden from early on first.


----------



## sdhad (Sep 30, 2012)

I've had three cocker spaniels in my time and every single one of them pulled on the lead! Perhaps my failure in proper lead training, but I'd go for harness. It's more manageable for you if they do pull (moves the centre of gravity I think so not so powerful) and less harmful to them. Might make lead training easier.
I have found it hard to get a good harness that my cocker doesn't slip out of. Id take him to a pet shop and have a trying on and trying out session!
Good luck, they are the most wonderful and loving characters!


----------

